# New 585



## Two_Wheels_Teifke (Jan 13, 2005)

Just ordered a 585 in the Credit Agricole colors. Man, after test riding this, there was no question. I've ridden a TCR Advanced, Madone SL, Custom Ti, Pinarello Prince SL, and Time VXR, and this is the best, no doubt. I'll post pics when I get it built up..


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Can you comment on the differences in ride characteristics you found between the 585 and the Madone, Prince and VXR?


----------



## Two_Wheels_Teifke (Jan 13, 2005)

Sure. the Madone was very nice. A good, stiff, light bike, like all of them. It had a very stable geometry which made it feel a bit sluggish in my opinion. Not the best crit bike, but was the kind of bike that was very comfortable for long, long hours in the saddle. It didn't feel as the snappiest ride, but was very good overall with no characteristics that stood out. The Prince was ok. It was stiff, not quite as light. It was a little bit harsher ride with more neutral handling. It's nothing special though and felt like every other aluminum bike I've had. The Time was a close runner up. Very good handling, and the headtube was so stiff that I could see how it would make a great sprinter. very good handling, took corners well, not too harsh and very light. The Look felt like a more refined version of the Time. very similar ride in all respects. A little more comfortable, felt just as stiff, maybe a little bit more, but certainly more vertically compliant.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks. Your impressions of the Madone are similar to mine of my old 5500 when I switch from the 585. I'm surprised you don't rate the Prince SL more highly (based on reputation alone). Always been curious about the Time, but couldn't get past that ugly stem. I'm glad you preferred the 585. Look forward to seeing the pictures when you've built it up.


----------

